# Anyone bringing in the YiHi SXmini SL?



## KZOR (17/7/18)

Anyone bringing in the YiHi SXmini SL in the near future?


----------



## Vapers Corner (18/7/18)

HI Kzor

I see Capital Vapes has: 

http://capitalvapes.co.za/product/sx-mini-sl-class/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (3/9/18)

Hi guys and gals

Has anyone by any chance used the Yihi SXmini SL and if so what is your 2cents about it?
Build quality?
Features?
Worth the price?
Or would you recomend the G class mini?

I am looking for a daily driver. That will last more than a year and that has good materials used for construction... 

Thanx in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

